# Derek poundstone...can you also do this?



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

seen this before

dont think i could do it but i think its far from amazing


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Actually yes I can - but I am a strongman so its not overly surprising.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

yes it not that hard very light weight aluminum frying pan and it the size of it 14" try it with a 8 or 9" or cast iron would be impressive

if find this impressive baseball bat


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im more impressed by 300-400kg deads and overheads of 160-190 than someone who claims to have the potential to win worlds rolling a frying pan tbh


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

solidcecil said:


>


wow, shame he doesnt spend more time seeing where he went wrong these last few years in world strongman instead of snapping things and taking his top off for crowds


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Actually yes I can - but I am a strongman so its not overly surprising.


Vid or it's not true!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Got a whole pile out the back of my cafe like that now!


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Just out of daftness I'd like to try once my strengths up. Derek is **** as far as wsm folk go but as far strength im sure hes still ridiculously strong even though he does look like a fat fvcker tbh


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

dentylad said:


> Just out of daftness I'd like to try once my strengths up. Derek is **** as far as wsm folk go but as far strength im sure hes still ridiculously strong even though he does look like a fat fvcker tbh


Fat fcker????

His abs are showing nearly all year round hes actually in very good shape


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

also olliel your avi is kind of hypnotizing me


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm impressed by those, strong dude.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dentylad said:


> Just out of daftness I'd like to try once my strengths up. Derek is **** as far as wsm folk go but as far strength im sure hes still ridiculously strong even though he does look like a fat fvcker tbh


He weighs double your weight and looks fine--he is not a Bb


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

\ said:


> Just out of daftness I'd like to try once my strengths up. Derek is **** as far as wsm folk go but as far strength im sure hes still ridiculously strong even though he does look like a fat fvcker tbh


Fat? I thought he looked lean this year, you must have been looking at the wrong man.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Haha I was kidding hes well conditioned for someone his size, I think I just hate yanks to be honest. Was impressed with the english a few month back


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

...and yes I am well conditioned but as far as size goes...im no where near lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

thats nothing. I just rolled a cast iron pot up and tied an oly bar in a knot !!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

dentylad said:


> ...and yes I am well conditioned but as far as size goes...im no where near lol


'Well conditioned' and small is like having a suped up Clio - nobody really cares.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dentylad said:


> Haha I was kidding hes well conditioned for someone his size, I think I just hate yanks to be honest. Was impressed with the english a few month back


AhAA one of them wind up type things a?


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

...Now that would be an impressive sight to see!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dentylad said:


> ...and yes I am well conditioned but as far as size goes...im no where near lol


What you weigh mate?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> 'Well conditioned' and small is like having a suped up Clio - nobody really cares.


Like big tits on a fat lass :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think he broke guys!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I do it all the time, oh the hilarity on a Sunday morning when she tries to make my dad a fry up.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dentylad said:


> *..can you also do this?*







Sorry its upside down..


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I actually need some new pots and pans so this has just p1ssed me off. NICE ONE DEREK!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

whatever impressive or not he looks fcukin mint IMO !!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> whatever impressive or not he looks fcukin mint IMO !!


Yup, I'd love to be that massive and lean.


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> whatever impressive or not he looks fcukin mint IMO !!


Must be down to all those Poundstone shakes! :confused1:


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

think he looks great wouldnt mind looking like him myself


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

agreed lads I would rather look like him than most bodybuilders


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Seen girls do that man! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> agreed lads I would rather look like him than most bodybuilders


most definitely, wouldnt mind being fat if thats what fat means


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

He's fat like Phil Heath the night of winning the olympia

ewwwww rah!


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

got one rolled up in my gym that my training partner done, iv not tried myself not because i wouldent be able to do it just havent got round to getting a frying pan just to roll up, i have tore yellow pags in half and bent nails and stuff but then again thats what im into, most of the grip guys do this type of stuff and much more, check out david horne, steve gardner, dennis rogers, world of grip, or diesel crew, you will see tons of feats of strength like this and much more its like anything if you want to do these things you just have to train for it


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Far from fat tbh! 330lbs and this lean:


----------



## bryan3402 (May 18, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Sorry its upside down..


not only can u roll a pan, u can do it standing on ur roof. lets c poundstone do that!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dentylad said:


> Just out of daftness I'd like to try once my strengths up. Derek is **** as far as wsm folk go but as far strength im sure hes still ridiculously strong even though he does look like a fat fvcker tbh


PMSL - I actually thought for a strongman he looks dam good compared. This is strongman hey.. not Mr Olympia competior??

Anyway just spotted this pics... Derek's a big man but fvck me Mariusz is big and lean!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

there's an older vid of Magnus Samuelsson doing the same

poor frying pans really get it don't they

then again i bought one recently had such rubbish non-stickiness that i felt like rolling it up

but i couldn't due to my chronic arthritic fingers due to years of fumbling to find my own microscopic genitals.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I think the need a comp where these chaps fold one and there are loads more for others to try and fold.


----------



## Hilly140 (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe he could come and bend out the dent in my frying pan from where the wife smashed it over my head a few weeks ago, since when's an ironing board not a good valentines gift!


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

olliel said:


> yes it not that hard very light weight aluminum frying pan and it the size of it 14" try it with a 8 or 9" or cast iron would be impressive
> 
> if find this impressive baseball bat


Much more impressive, he also does a hammer lol


----------

